# Affordable Screeners



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone used a screen like this? Price is very catchy, but it does look extremely slow and not so efficient. Obviously something like a trommel is going to do a better job. I've got 1/2 acre back yard to rip up and screen as well as 100 yards of fill. Seemed like something I could use to pick away at without renting a big machine and going at it all at once. 
http://www.omhproscreen.com/products/slg-78


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks like you have to "feed" it pretty slowly.....That would piss _me_ off, but if you don't mind the time spent, it looks like it is constructed ok for occasional use.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, like hurry up and wait type deal. That is my biggest problem with it. So f'ing slow.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Could have used that thing today though.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

To me it would all depend on what type of machinery you have. If all I had was a skidsteer, I would probably buy something like that. It would be slow but guys with just skidsteers are usually doing smaller scale jobs anyways. Big difference working with screened loam opposed to regular loam.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

In one of the videos in the link the guy is screening fill with big rocks. That unit won't last too long for sure


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw them bouncing off. Looks like grizzly bars are not an option. Only thing I can think is, running a courser screen, it might be heavy enough to take the abuse, but then you are screening things twice. Hurry up and wait


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Of course to get an actual usable screen with all the pertinent parts is more like 5k. Could build my own for way less than that. I'd love to build a small trommel screen some day. Would need a lot of research though.


----------

